# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Redensyl now available from uk company

## doke

Hi guys I just bought a another 3 months redensyl as with the igrow helmet im getting small amount of regrowth and hait is looking thicker and that's not bad for an old timer.
Nice to know its got no side effects as well.
Uk company called skin fab and it was £69 for 3 months and I m using up my reviv serum at this time.

----------


## joachim

what NW are you? and how old are you?

----------


## rhysmorgan

There's a huge mismatch between their data and their photographed results. 25,000 new hairs but barely any noticeable difference.

----------


## noisette

So this redensyl product is not a snake oil ?

----------


## doke

I am nw4 so got a way to go to reverse my loss as it started in my 20s and im in my 50s now but have tried all the drugs available over the years for hairloss and not even dutasteride has done anything.
In my 30s I was using minoxidil 5% with tretinoin and also minox with progesterone and they did help but gradually they stopped working.
I am now using redensyl as said with igrow laser and I am happy at this time but I have not received the uk redensyl yet.
I still have a new reviv serum left to use so with 3 months supply I have ordered from skin fab I will keep you guys updated.

----------


## noisette

> I am nw4 so got a way to go to reverse my loss as it started in my 20s and im in my 50s now but have tried all the drugs available over the years for hairloss and not even dutasteride has done anything.
> In my 30s I was using minoxidil 5% with tretinoin and also minox with progesterone and they did help but gradually they stopped working.
> I am now using redensyl as said with igrow laser and I am happy at this time but I have not received the uk redensyl yet.
> I still have a new reviv serum left to use so with 3 months supply I have ordered from skin fab I will keep you guys updated.


 thanks for your reply  :Smile:  
so rendensyl with igrow laser make your hair more thicker ? it's a great thing for you bro.  :Smile:

----------


## joachim

can anybody of the more knowledgeable members say something about this redensyl?

looks like typical snake oil to me.

igrow is a scamware too. it does nothing for hair.

----------


## Jazz1

> can anybody of the more knowledgeable members say something about this redensyl?
> 
> looks like typical snake oil to me.
> 
> igrow is a scamware too. it does nothing for hair.


 Igrow is not a scam and I use it, it does help thicken hair I was wrong about it at the start. Again it's very weak but if your halting hairloss than lasers can help that extra edge for quality thickness when combined.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi guys I just bought a another 3 months redensyl as with the igrow helmet im getting small amount of regrowth and hait is looking thicker and that's not bad for an old timer.
> Nice to know its got no side effects as well.
> Uk company called skin fab and it was £69 for 3 months and I m using up my reviv serum at this time.


 Enlight me more on it please  :Smile: ?

----------


## thechamp

Igrow laser is not a scam I had some results thickening my hair all over , I belive low level laser works well in conjunction with minoxdill

----------


## doke

Hi Jazz and all even the hairmax comb has had success in some it helped me thicken hair where the igrow is good its more relaxing to use.
As to redensyl it may work well with minoxidil but I have left that out to give it a fair trial.

----------


## Paul73

I have been using Reviv Serum for 30 days and my hairs are thinner than before. 
I don´t know if it works and i´m starting to think that their marketing claims are not realistic.

----------


## beetee

> Hi Jazz and all even the hairmax comb has had success in some it helped me thicken hair where the igrow is good its more relaxing to use.
> As to redensyl it may work well with minoxidil but I have left that out to give it a fair trial.


 Hi Doke-

First of all, congratulations on the slow progression of your hair loss. You've been losing your hair for 30 years and are only a NW4? That in itself is incredible. Is it diffuse thinning? I've heard the progression with this form is slower. 

In regards to the iGrow helmet, how long have you been using it? Would you say that the regrow is noticeable, at least to you? And do you have the use the other substance you mentioned at the same time, or can you just use the helmet? 

Thanks!

----------


## doke

> Hi Doke-
> 
> First of all, congratulations on the slow progression of your hair loss. You've been losing your hair for 30 years and are only a NW4? That in itself is incredible. Is it diffuse thinning? I've heard the progression with this form is slower. 
> 
> In regards to the iGrow helmet, how long have you been using it? Would you say that the regrow is noticeable, at least to you? And do you have the use the other substance you mentioned at the same time, or can you just use the helmet? 
> 
> Thanks!


 Hi no I have the classic horseshoe male pattern loss and strange that when I used to wash my hair when in my 20s to to 50s I used to see hair in the plug hole yet now it has ceased completely, I have been using the igow since I think feb 2014 and have the odd week of not using but will carry on using i did want to get the theradome if cheap enough as i only payed £215 for the igrow brand new.
Well i think maybe its the igrow that maybe helping to not lose anymore hair and a very small amount of tiny villous hairs on totally bald areas that have had no hair for over 20 years even minoxidil did nothing there and perhaps hopefully with the rendensyl i may grow some hair but i will let you guys know if after 3 more months of using that if i will continue.

----------


## Jazz1

Where the hell did you get brand new Igrow for 250? I payed bloody £700!!!!!!!! Also where do you buy this stuf from in the uk?

----------


## doke

Hi jazz I was not going to pay full cost for the igrow and was just lucky that one appeared on ebay and i got it, and the company that also make acne and other skin products in uk is skinfab i found it by doing a search for redensyl and they sell it on ebay and from there web site.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi jazz I was not going to pay full cost for the igrow and was just lucky that one appeared on ebay and i got it, and the company that also make acne and other skin products in uk is skinfab i found it by doing a search for redensyl and they sell it on ebay and from there web site.


  Thanks, wow your lucky as mine cost me 700 from uk igrow I will look more into this product tonight when I finish work.

----------


## doke

> Thanks, wow your lucky as mine cost me 700 from uk igrow I will look more into this product tonight when I finish work.


 No worries jazz im hoping to use as little as possible to see if I get more success,i was thinking of adding hr23 orals as well.

----------


## Matt Hall

I know a couple of Friends who tried Igrow and so far they are satisfied. I will post more of their stories here when I get to talk to them again.

----------


## Futurocabeludo

> So this redensyl product is not a snake oil ?


 So redensyl this product is not a snake oil? 

Of course it is  :Smile:  

You know what the best product.

----------


## clarence

> So redensyl this product is not a snake oil? 
> 
> Of course it is  
> 
> You know what the best product.


 CD Liu's lotion! It the best product. He got good result see in 3 month  :Cool:

----------


## noisette

> CD Liu's lotion! It the best product. He got good result see in 3 month


 Results on you ?  :Smile:

----------


## Pentarou

> Hi guys I just bought a another 3 months redensyl as with the igrow helmet im getting small amount of regrowth and hait is looking thicker and that's not bad for an old timer.
> Nice to know its got no side effects as well.
> Uk company called skin fab and it was £69 for 3 months and I m using up my reviv serum at this time.


 Where are the independent, double-blinded, placebo-controlled studies on this substance?

----------


## doke

Guys after order on Thursday last week I have received my 3 months supply of redensyl serum and just triad it and its better than the revive serum in that its not so runny and like a gel it absorbs fast as well.

----------


## unbalding

I started using this two weeks ago, and I'm shedding a lot of short, thin hairs. I never paid close attention to the hairs I shed until this week, but it does seem like I'm shedding a lot more small hairs now. I'm not sure what it means, or if it's related to the redensyl, but I thought I'd throw it out there.

----------


## ChristianM

Has anyone using the reviv serum been brave enough to stop minox if your using that? i've been getting some decent results since starting it early sept. there are way fewer hairs in the sink, shedding down to almost nothing I can see. and there are a few new hairs popping up wher my hairline used to be.  but i'm also using minox 5 and thinking i need to stick with both?

----------


## kmit028

@Doke
Could you provide a link from where you bought the  Rendesyl serum? I have found this one http://www.skinfab.co/Hair_Restore_Serum.htm, but it is  £75.95 for 3 months and you quoted a cheaper price

Also, the Skinfab Rendesyl is 3%, does anyone know what percentage is Reviv Serum?

----------


## doke

Its on ebay as well at a single 30ml bottle £27 plus post on top but its £69 for three plus post and its ebay uk.

----------


## EXprettyboy

I saw great results with my combination of treatments. So good in fact that I stopped treating it all together after 6 and a half years.

well fast forward a few months and I have lost more hair than ever before. I still have hair but you can see a norwood 6 outline forming.

So I figured all i can do is start treating it again, and this time I know that even my potent regimen only works as long as you treat it. The hair was so thick though that i thought i would get at least a year or 2. Anyway, I didn't. When I posted my results here without before shots, people thought I was phucking with them, but I have attached a shot of my regression now. And the results from BEFORE.

So, in addition to re-initiating treatment, I've decided to add something new to my regimen. Cue, Redensyl. I HATE Minoxidil. I've been using it near 7 years, and it's punished my face. I use liberally, and I've got that puffy faced, aged skin, dark eyed look as a result. In addition, I am covered in hair where I don't want it, Finally an upgrade to replace it with.

Here it is then, wounding with dermaroller (stem cell window opens), redensyl activates relevent stem cells, Flood with laser light to heal wounds and encourage activity, and then vit D2 and tocotrienols (special Vit E), and nizoral.

Obviously dropping minox, and I don't need Alpecin anymore either (zinc and ATP stimulation is in the Anagen redensyl product.)

----------


## thechamp

> I saw great results with my combination of treatments. So good in fact that I stopped treating it all together after 6 and a half years.
> 
> well fast forward a few months and I have lost more hair than ever before. I still have hair but you can see a norwood 6 outline forming.
> 
> So I figured all i can do is start treating it again, and this time I know that even my potent regimen only works as long as you treat it. The hair was so thick though that i thought i would get at least a year or 2. Anyway, I didn't. When I posted my results here without before shots, people thought I was phucking with them, but I have attached a shot of my regression now. And the results from BEFORE.
> 
> So, in addition to re-initiating treatment, I've decided to add something new to my regimen. Cue, Redensyl. I HATE Minoxidil. I've been using it near 7 years, and it's punished my face. I use liberally, and I've got that puffy faced, aged skin, dark eyed look as a result. In addition, I am covered in hair where I don't want it, Finally an upgrade to replace it with.
> 
> Here it is then, wounding with dermaroller (stem cell window opens), redensyl activates relevent stem cells, Flood with laser light to heal wounds and encourage activity, and then vit D2 and tocotrienols (special Vit E), and nizoral.
> ...


 Hey exprettyboy long time no speak you sill using the laser helmet ?

----------


## Rekoj

So this is Just another product to Keep it Not grow it back ? 

Shake before use. Apply once daily, to wet or dry hair, about one or two full droppers (0.8 mL to 1.6mL). Part your hair and apply directly to the scalp in the areas that are thinning or gray. Massage in with fingertips, then wash hands well. Since hair growing cycles can take at least 1 to 4 months, it may take a while to notice beneficial effects. Especially if you choose to incorporate the optional Triaminodil vial, you may experience initial increased shedding since that ingredient can help promote the transition from the telogen (resting) phase to the anagen (growing) phase of the hair cycle. Remember that results from any legitimately effective hair loss treatment can take between 6-12 months to begin, and several years before optimal results are reached since the anagen or growing phase of the hair is at least two years in duration.

Use in addition to your regular styling products or products such as minoxidil. Discontinue use if irritation develops. For external use only.

Full Ingredients (2 oz/60 ml):
Water/Aqua/Eau (and) Glycerin (and) Sodium Metabisulfite (and) Glycine (and) Larix Europaea Wood Extract (and) Zinc Chloride (and) Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Epidermal Growth Factor (EGF), Palmitoyl Tripeptide, Malus Domestica Fruit Cell Culture Extract [Malus stem cells], Tripeptide (AHK), Myristoyl Pentapeptide-17, Keratinocyte Growth Factor (KGF, rh-Polypeptide-3), Biotinoyl Tripeptide-1, Acetyl Tetrapeptide-3, Argania Spinosa Sprout Cell Extract, PEG/PPG-20/23 Dimethicone, Mannitol (and) Ammonium Glycyrrhizate (and) Caffeine (and) Zinc Gluconate (and) Aesculus Hippocastanum (Horse Chestnut) Seed Extract, D-Panthenol, Radix Polygoni Multiflori Preparata Extract, Grape Seed Proanthocyanidins (Vitis Vinifera Seed Extract), Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Saw Palmetto (Serenoa Repens) Fruit Extract, Horse Chestnut (Aesculus Hippocastanum) Seed Extract, Nettle (Urtica Dioica) Root Extract, Indian Frankincense (Boswellia Serrata) Resin Extract, Astragalus Membranaceus Root Extract, Triethanolamine, Beta-sitosterol, Copper Tripeptide-1, Prezatide Copper Acetate, Crithmum Maritimum Callus Culture Filtrate (CIC2), Pygeum Africanum, Methionine Sulfoxide Reductase, Soy Isoflavones, Phenoxyethanol and Caprylyl Glycol and Sorbic Acid.

----------


## ChristianM

> I saw great results with my combination of treatments. So good in fact that I stopped treating it all together after 6 and a half years.
> 
> well fast forward a few months and I have lost more hair than ever before. I still have hair but you can see a norwood 6 outline forming.
> 
> So I figured all i can do is start treating it again, and this time I know that even my potent regimen only works as long as you treat it. The hair was so thick though that i thought i would get at least a year or 2. Anyway, I didn't. When I posted my results here without before shots, people thought I was phucking with them, but I have attached a shot of my regression now. And the results from BEFORE.
> 
> So, in addition to re-initiating treatment, I've decided to add something new to my regimen. Cue, Redensyl. I HATE Minoxidil. I've been using it near 7 years, and it's punished my face. I use liberally, and I've got that puffy faced, aged skin, dark eyed look as a result. In addition, I am covered in hair where I don't want it, Finally an upgrade to replace it with.
> 
> Here it is then, wounding with dermaroller (stem cell window opens), redensyl activates relevent stem cells, Flood with laser light to heal wounds and encourage activity, and then vit D2 and tocotrienols (special Vit E), and nizoral.
> ...


 looks like your getting good results with all that... encouraging. i havent had sides that i know of with the minox 5, but that might change and i see plenty of bad posts about minox.

the redensyl in the reviv serums product is 3%... it doesnt list it, so i had to ask. i like that it also has myristoyl pentapeptide and the stem cells too.. had a gf who got really good eyelash growth with myristol. oh and the copper is supposed to help too right?

if u sign up for their emails u get $5 off, but i was able to use the same code twice ha  :Embarrassment: . that made it $44, and it lasts a month orso.

----------


## doke

The skinfab redensyl is called Ana-Gen regrowth serum on the bottle and its like pure aloe gel clear in colour and you need to use it twice a day i do hope it works as it applies with a pump 30ml size bottle.

----------


## ChristianM

are u using minox and if so first or after? the reviv serums product is 60ml (so 2x the size) and uses a dropper, and apply 1x daily at 3% strength redensyl. is the skinfab product 3%?

----------


## doke

Yes skinfab is 3% redensyl and due to pump operation, and being thicker gel than reviv it for me is easy to apply and wonder if its stronger due to only being 3% redensyl in 30mls which is still a months supply.
No I no longer use minoxidil as it always caused me a bad scalp.

----------


## Vox

I had never heard about this product before. Are there any clinical studies demonstrating safety and efficiency? And how it works on scalp that stayed in bald state for a long time? In other words, can it be any good for higher NW's?

----------


## doke

> I had never heard about this product before. Are there any clinical studies demonstrating safety and efficiency? And how it works on scalp that stayed in bald state for a long time? In other words, can it be any good for higher NW's?


 Try induchem redensyl i hope this link works http://www.induchem.com/products/act...-care/redensyl

----------


## Vox

> Try induchem redensyl i hope this link works http://www.induchem.com/products/act...-care/redensyl


 Thanks for the link but this web page says almost nothing about my obvious questioning. Some "technical information" (whatever this may be) is available for those having password-controlled access.

----------


## doke

To be fair it does not matter anymore about trials or medical when it comes to alopecia male pattern loss, even the drugs such as minoxidil,propecia, Avodart which have trials and back up to prove they grow hair do not work for me.
And over many years I have also trialed natural so called hair regrowth products and not many did much they may help in some, but as with redensyl im not saying its a miracle but its certainly easy to use in this uk formula and feels better on scalp than minoxidil for me with zero side affects at this time and I am continuning using the igrow helmet with it.
The minoxidil or lonoten high blood pressure drug which by the way is rats urine was discovered in the early 80s and which I started when you could only get 2% at the time did help in the early stages of my hairloss then the 5% was nesx and when i tried that i got a very irritated scalp very itchy.
Then i went onto minoxidil 5% with medrox-progestorone ah and forgot before that minox with tretinoin which in them days i was not told about it making the scalp very red if going out in the sun.
I

----------


## doke

[QUOTE=doke;189202]To be fair it does not matter anymore about trials or medical when it comes to alopecia male pattern loss, even the drugs such as minoxidil,propecia, Avodart which have trials and back up to prove they grow hair do not work for me.
And over many years I have also trialed natural so called hair regrowth products and not many did much they may help in some, but as with redensyl im not saying its a miracle but its certainly easy to use in this uk formula and feels better on scalp than minoxidil for me with zero side affects at this time and I am continuning using the igrow helmet with it.
The minoxidil or lonoten high blood pressure drug which by the way is rats urine was discovered in the early 80s and which I started when you could only get 2% at the time did help in the early stages of my hairloss then the 5% was nesx and when i tried that i got a very irritated scalp very itchy.
Then i went onto minoxidil 5% with medrox-progestorone ah and forgot before that minox with tretinoin which in them days i was not told about it making the scalp very red if going out in the sun.
I can say whetever a company says and even with photos it proves nothing to me and i will be honest if this product helps me and you will know im not lying.

----------


## The Alchemist

> I saw great results with my combination of treatments. So good in fact that I stopped treating it all together after 6 and a half years.
> 
> well fast forward a few months and I have lost more hair than ever before. I still have hair but you can see a norwood 6 outline forming.
> 
> So I figured all i can do is start treating it again, and this time I know that even my potent regimen only works as long as you treat it. The hair was so thick though that i thought i would get at least a year or 2. Anyway, I didn't. When I posted my results here without before shots, people thought I was phucking with them, but I have attached a shot of my regression now. And the results from BEFORE.
> 
> So, in addition to re-initiating treatment, I've decided to add something new to my regimen. Cue, Redensyl. I HATE Minoxidil. I've been using it near 7 years, and it's punished my face. I use liberally, and I've got that puffy faced, aged skin, dark eyed look as a result. In addition, I am covered in hair where I don't want it, Finally an upgrade to replace it with.
> 
> Here it is then, wounding with dermaroller (stem cell window opens), redensyl activates relevent stem cells, Flood with laser light to heal wounds and encourage activity, and then vit D2 and tocotrienols (special Vit E), and nizoral.
> ...


 Why did you photoshop out the ears in the after photo, showing your alleged loss due to stopping the treatment?  Seems like a really odd thing to do.

----------


## AndresCCP

> I had never heard about this product before. Are there any clinical studies demonstrating safety and efficiency? And how it works on scalp that stayed in bald state for a long time? In other words, can it be any good for higher NW's?


 Hi,
Have a look to the thread "Induchem". I remember I posted there a brochure that I found just by googling with some info about clinical double-blind versus placebo tests. Hope they help you.
Cheers...

----------


## doke

> Thanks for the link but this web page says almost nothing about my obvious questioning. Some "technical information" (whatever this may be) is available for those having password-controlled access.


 Hi Vox this may be helpful by the same company induchem http://www.sofw.com/content/news/InduchemNeocapyl.pdf

----------


## ChristianM

i think 3% would be 3% regardless of the ml. volume.

----------


## Paul73

A poster at HLH opened this thread yesterday. Is it possible that this product is the cause of his loss? 

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...86&startpage=1

----------


## AndresCCP

> A poster at HLH opened this thread yesterday. Is it possible that this product is the cause of his loss? 
> 
> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...86&startpage=1


 Why not? I guess it could be, because everyone responds different to any treatment. Maybe the guy had an allergic reaction or something similar. He says he got very dry skin. This surprises me because the product is water based... but who knows.

In my case, I'm using the reviv serum since one month and a half... and I've seen no difference, either good or bad. Te good part is that is very soft, no odor, like a light gel. I'll give it 4 months.
Cheers...

----------


## Vox

Thank you guys for your references. I will have a look.

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Thanks for this information .

----------


## xande75

Guys, any updates on this product? tKs

----------


## kaptainjack

So what's up with this one?

----------


## ChristianM

still amazed that i didnt get a shed after tapering off minox and just using the reviv. so far so good since dec! they have a new scalp product that i'd like to try but just ordered ru and will see how that does for at least 2-3 mo.

----------


## xande75

Good to hear, mate!

Got one bottle, will start testing soon

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

which company did you get it from ?

----------


## xande75

> which company did you get it from ?


 http://revivserums.com

----------


## Hairetique

I started on Redensyl 3 days ago, bought from this place called SkinFab. Sadly the bottle is just 30 ML, so next time I'll order from RevivSerums.

I'm on Minoxidil 5% with 15% Azelaic Acid too and use the Nizoral Shampoo twice a week. Additionally I take Biotin and MSM which is really good for skin/hair in general. I seem to be maintaining quite well, though I do notice that in the last year it has receeded slightly in the temple area so it'll be really interesting to see if I get any regrowth. It'll be easy to show that it's due to Redensyl in that case.

----------


## Eire1980

do you use this with minox?...thanks

----------


## g550ndh

How long does it take for the redensyl to arrive when ordered from skinfab? Its been over a week now ...

----------


## doke

Another company in Norway has redensyl with anti dht capixil called no1 hairgainer the company also offer a dermaroller to use with there product I will try this link www.no1hairgainer.com

----------


## Jasari

> Another company in Norway has redensyl with anti dht capixil called no1 hairgainer the company also offer a dermaroller to use with there product I will try this link www.no1hairgainer.com


 I'm waiting on shipping for this. I'm going to give it a go in place of Minox. Not bad value. Lasts 50-100 days depending on how much you use. Probably garbage though. Hopefully it surprises me.

----------


## doke

Hi J I hope your not buying this due to my post I  thought you guys here could look at the product and then remark on it as im not a shill for this company although im going to try it myself as minox is a chemical it may help.
Good luck with it  I think capixyl has had trials and talked about on forums.

----------


## doke

I notice that skinfab uk that sells redensyl 3% says now to store it in the fridge I wished they told me that when they sold anagen redensyl.
To clear up any confusion skinfab is the new name of anagen redensyl.

----------


## Jasari

> Hi J I hope your not buying this due to my post I  thought you guys here could look at the product and then remark on it as im not a shill for this company although im going to try it myself as minox is a chemical it may help.
> Good luck with it  I think capixyl has had trials and talked about on forums.


 No, not due to your post. I found this a while back and figured it was time to start giving something new a try. None of these newer products have really been tested much and I'm starting to lose ground on fin/minox.

I figure it's worth a shot... Maybe it can gain some ground, and hold for a few years until something decent comes out.

----------


## doke

Found a product on ebay that you apply after shampoo it comes in vials and is capixyl in a clear lotion its by a company I think it maybe from Poland called camelo delia I will add some more info.

----------


## doke

Right here is the ingre ARGININE, BIOTIN AND CAPIXYL it says intense treatment primary one ampoule a day for 8 weeks.
Recommended strengthening treatment-3 ampoules a week for 6 wks.
The recommended after 8 wks to sustain and increases the results 2-3 times a year and the box has 12 ampoules in and the price is not too expensive about £8-9 uk.
The product also has a capixyl shampoo as well.

----------


## doke

Forgot to say I have ordered some delia cameleo sos anti hairloss ampoules that come in a box of 12 and are about £8-9 a box if you shop around also ordered the delia shampoo with capixyl.

----------


## supfella

Hello dear companions, 

I need some advice.

I've been using The Ordinary Hair Serum containing Redensyl, Procapil and Capixil for over 2 weeks now. 

I've used it one day on and one day off together with Numinox Scalp Revitalizer twice a day and a daily collagen supplement. 

Numinox and collagen have been in my regiment for over a month while the Redensyl hair serum just for two weeks. Since I started with this serum I have noticed a shedding effect, particularly on shorter and thin hair. By short I mean my hair is about 5cm long and the hair I'm mainly losing is about 2/3cm.

I have read online that the shedding effect means that probably the effects are taking place. But also I read online that someone claims that this serum accelerates the male pattern baldness. I have this big ass doubt and I need you guys to help me make a decision. I cannot afford to accelerate this process.

Any suggestion on whether or not should I continue with the regiment? Wait for a little longer or drop it now? 

Any suggestion would be helpful, thanks.

----------


## doke

I know what you mean about shedding it can happen when a product maybe working as in minoxidil and can happen for a month or so then   you may get some tiny hairs coming through i have started back on minoxidil fortified with finasteride instead of oral as in 5% minox with finasteride you can buy on ebay from India i have ordered two bottles of Hair 4U F 5% TOPICAL SOLUTION FOR HAIR GROWTH you can also buy Morr F 5% Liposome these are made in india and from genuine pharma companies with minoxidil and needling with derma pen i hope to see some regrowth after 3 or 4 months i will let you guys know if i can regrow my crown and frontal region i have stopped using ru58841 for now.

----------

